# Question for team "spouted"



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

So... making shots in quick succession whilst dialling in some coffee, I've got the spouts on because I decided to give team split-shot a go just before I went on holiday.

They dribble everywhere when I'm trying to weigh stuff, I can wipe the inside and give it a good shake but there always ends up being *some* residue..

How do you deal with this? It's gross and also annoying. Is my portafilter just especially good at retaining some water or am I missing a trick for avoiding this annoyance?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use a cloth

Or leave the cup under til it stopped

Or let it go into the drip tray


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Slow slow slow slow slow - I have a cloth but it obviously can't wipe under the basket between the spouts which is where I suspect my residue resides.

It's gross dude - team spout is weird.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

happens on commercial machines too. Just wrap the portafilter in the barista towel and do a few shakes.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

And people put up with this? I am going back to the naked portafilter unless I have guests or a strong desire for milk!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

teflon portafilters!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> And people put up with this? I am going back to the naked portafilter unless I have guests or a strong desire for milk!


Well, in a commercial machine with the handle in the group for a few minutes , any water has usually evaporated , but when its busy back-to-back shots its usually a case of knock the puck out but don't rinse it each and every shot. Stays dry that way .

Some are worse than others, Sage and Simonelli seem to suffer more than slayer and La Marzocco.

Interestingly the Simonelli spouts fit on the Sage portafilter , if you use a shim / washer.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find the reason for water /liquid being held /retained is the small perforations in the bottom of the basket cause capillarity / surface tension of the liquid = the ability of liquids to move and climb between close fitting / small spaces.If you hold a basket up and pour some water into it you will see it drain down and then cling to the bottom of the basket.

Severe shaking or removing basket and wiping inside and out is required


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

El carajillo said:


>


Geek.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a cafelat handle which suffers much less from this as it has a little vent in it under the rim of the basket. Depending on the handles and size of vst there can be loads if water in there that's one if the reasons I went cafelat.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

robashton said:


> Geek.


YEP paid attention in science


----------

